# alaskan walleye



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

this week i told my mom to find some catfish filets on sale and she ended up getting filets of alaskan walleye.

is this good for my p's?

it was dirt cheap........$1.69 for like 12 filets





















:smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

never heard ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As long as it's not seasoned, no preservatives are used and it's low in fat, it should be all right.
I used saltwater fish fillets for my reds in the past, and they loved it (and are still alive, so it won't be that bad...







)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> As long as it's not seasoned, no preservatives are used and it's low in fat, it should be all right.
> I used saltwater fish fillets for my reds in the past, and they loved it (and are still alive, so it won't be that bad...
> 
> 
> ...


yup try it and see how it works..and let us know too..


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Walleye is good eatin'.







Yummy yummy.

I'm sure p's would like it too!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Walleye, huh. Yeah let us know how it turns out. I dont think we have any where Im from (probably cause Im nowhere near Alaska







), so be sure to keep us posted!! New food to add to their variety are always welcome.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

this stuff has worked great. i cant believe how cheap it was 1.69 for 12.

im nowhere near alaska either (ohio)

my p's appear to love it. and when theer was some left over for my oscar to eat he seemed to enjoy it too.


----------

